# Got er back. 8lbr. Mount



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Here she is. The first one broke in shipping and our taxedermist painted a new one in 2 days and shipped it yesterday. Great mount. Great fish. 









Thats her next to my dad's 70lb. Catfish on the wall


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

can u post a pic of the entire mount? Looks like he did a great job!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Here's the fish/ with the driftwood. His site is www.Americanfishtaxedermy.com for anyone looking for a taxedermist. It usually takes him 6 months for him to get it back.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that looks awesome!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice fish! Mount looks great!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impressive fish and mount! Looks very realistic!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like your dads' catfish is about to eat that basslol. Nice mount and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. That it does He got that three years ago in VA on the James River. That thing was a BIG FISH


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, that thing is sweet. Thank you for the pics...congrats.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> Haha. That it does He got that three years ago in VA on the James River. That thing was a BIG FISH


Heck I'd like to get one just half that size because I wanna see how hard they fight when they get over 30-40lbs.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> Heck I'd like to get one just half that size because I wanna see how hard they fight when they get over 30-40lbs.


 To be honest it really didn't bull dog him much. It kinda came up to the surface and rolled like a big gator would. But it was a pain in the rear end to handle in the boat. Merry Christmas Guys


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful. How much did that cost you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. I couldn't tell ya. It was my early Christmas gift. I think its around 13$ an inch. I think around 400 with the back-drop. I'm not sure exactly though.


----------

